# Planning next years flock...



## Shayanna (Sep 25, 2013)

I currently have 7 OEGB chicks, 10 more coming, 3 OEGB hens, 5 Leghorn pullets, and might be getting 6 silkie chicks. I like oegbs for their free ranging, Leghorns for production, and silkies for broodiness. My roosters are OEGB and black copper Maran. What do you think about these crosses? The old English game birds come from VERY broody lines.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

i think a few buff orpingtons would be good to add to the flock

we put any extra boys in the freezer

they are a true DP breed 

eggs/meat


good luck

piglett


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

I am doing plans for next years already and trying to figure out who will go with who for the next year. However my games still are not big enough yet to figure out which are girls or boys. Luckily I only have 2. But if it's girls they go with little man. If boys maybe in with the Delawares??? Since they have no rooster this coming year??


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm always scheming. I had to change my breeding program around since I had so many losses with my chicks which were supposed to be my foundation birds for next spring. But I've got my fingers in other pies haha
My buff orps are at the forefront, though. Love my birds.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

Next year the Buffs are #1, then the NN's are #2. I haven't decided yet what to do with all the rest yet. We are still figuring. However I will be having tons of NN eggs to sell on ebay next year.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

Shayanna said:


> I currently have 7 OEGB chicks, 10 more coming, 3 OEGB hens, 5 Leghorn pullets, and might be getting 6 silkie chicks. I like oegbs for their free ranging, Leghorns for production, and silkies for broodiness. My roosters are OEGB and black copper Maran. What do you think about these crosses? The old English game birds come from VERY broody lines.


Before starting any breeding or cross breeding program it is a good idea to establish some goals. What are you hoping to achieve by crossing bantams with large fowl? What do you want from the offspring exactly.....eggs, meat, both?

I have several "cross" breeding projects that involve my Buckeyes. The first was a Buckeye x Dark Cornish cross that was done in order to produce a heavier meat bird that matured more rapidly. My second was a Buckeye x Barred Rock cross to produce what I call "BuckBar's" or something similar to the English "Bar" varieties (LegBar, RhodeBar, etc). Third is a Buckeye x Leghorn cross that is producing a layer of slightly off white or porcelain colored eggs, I call them "BuckHorns". With each of these crosses I have a goal that I established and have actually created a small market for them as well. Just something to consider.


----------



## Shayanna (Sep 25, 2013)

None of them are bantams. I want high producing free rangers with excellent broody instincts. Also the people who buy eggs from me like variety in color.


----------

